# Welche ist die beste IDE für Java



## Phenomenon (20. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mich für eine IDE für Java zu entscheiden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.

Für mich sind die bekanntesten:

Borland JBuilder
ItelliJ IDEA
Eclipse
JCreator
NetBeans


Ich tendiere entweder zu Eclipse oder zu ItelliJ IDEA. Könnt ich mir die Entscheidung erleichtern und mir da eine Tipp geben, welche ich nehmen soll?

Ich möchte JSP's erstellen könnte, da ist mal das aller wichitgste!

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Gruß


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2006)

Beide ausprobieren, gleiches kleines Beispiel-Projekt mal mit beiden umsetzen, Kosten/Nutzen abwägen und selbst entscheiden. Die für uns persönlich beste Entscheidung muss schließlich nicht für dich richtig sein.


----------



## byte (20. Feb 2006)

In der Februar-Ausgabe der iX war ein ausgiebiger Test der Java IDEs. Ich habe bisher nur Eclipse benutzt. Sehe keinen Grund, die anderen zu testen, denn bin vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## Phenomenon (20. Feb 2006)

Danke!
Ich werde den Tip von AlArenal mir zu herzen nehmen und selbst mal testen. 

Es hätte ja sein können, dass einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit den IDE gemacht hat. 
Naja


Aber trotzdem danke

Gruß


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2006)

Haben wir, aber jede hat eben so ihre Stärken und Schwächen ud das ist für unterschiedliche Leute eben unterschiedlich hinderlich/förderlich. Geschmäcker sind eben unterschiedlich und warum sollten wir dir unseren Geschmack (bzw. unsere verschiedenen Geschmäcker) aufdrängen?


----------



## Phenomenon (20. Feb 2006)

Wo du recht hast hast du recht   
Aber trotzdem danke!

Werde mal beide austesten, dann werde ich sehen.

Bis dann


----------



## byte (20. Feb 2006)

Kleiner Tipp: Um JSPs mit Eclipse zu entwickeln, brauchst Du ein geeignetes J2EE Plugin wie WTP.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Feb 2006)

Hm...die "Standart-Funktionen" können mittlerweile alle oben aufgeführten IDEs, der rest ist Gewöhnungssache (meine Meinung).

Ich such schon seid Ewigkeiten ein Plugin für Portletentwicklung, aber für eclipse gibts nur eine uralt-Pluto-Version und sonst unterstützt nur die Sun IDE Portletentwicklung.. und die find ich total ecklig


----------



## André Uhres (20. Feb 2006)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm...die "Standart-Funktionen" können mittlerweile alle oben aufgeführten IDEs,
> der rest ist Gewöhnungssache (meine Meinung)... nur die Sun IDE ... find ich total ecklig





			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Geschmäcker sind eben unterschiedlich und warum sollten wir dir unseren Geschmack ... aufdrängen?


Ausserdem beruhen die Meinungen vieler auf uralten Versionen  :wink:


----------



## thE_29 (20. Feb 2006)

Verschoben!


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2006)

Andre_Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kommt noch dazu. Man hat sich selbst vor einiger Zeit mal IDEs angeschaut, hat für sich selbst was gefunden und ist  dabei geblieben. Klar ist man bei der eigenen Wahl dann "fit", aber hat nicht mehr so den Plan was die neueren Versionen der Mitbewerber so alles drauf haben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Feb 2006)

Leute! Alles kalter Kaffee! Suchfunktion benutzen, diese Frage wurde schon so oft gestellt.
Bin daher dafür den Thread zu schließen.


----------



## André Uhres (20. Feb 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Bin daher dafür den Thread zu schließen.


Bin auch dafür um dagegen zu sein  :wink: 
Also welcher Terminator traut sich ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Feb 2006)

*closed*

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10712
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8239
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15089


----------

